# Hi!!!!!!



## Dragon's Little Girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everybody!!!

I'm new to the forum, Ive been reading it for quite a while and finally decided to join because everyone seems very friendly and willing to help.

I train in Kenpo Karate, I'm currently an orange belt, next Saturday(29th March) I will be heading for my first competition, Kenpo Karate World Championships. I can't wait!!!!:boing2: I really love the art as well as speaking to black belts from other arts as it's interesting to learn what they teach and how different each art is. There is one thing I don't like, and it's people who think they are better than everyone else. There are a couple at the school where I train.

outside of training, I love to socialise, watch football(soccer if your are in US) and play other sports, travel, and just generally enjoy my life while im young!!!!

I have posted a topic basically asking how to block out specatators, I am confident in my form, as are the black belts I train with, people watching is the only thing that makes me nervous, though they all say this is normal. Any further advice would be really appreciated, thank you to all those who have already posted their support and advice, I really appreciate you taking time to offer your help. Anyway I hope I can fit into this great community and get along with you all 

With Respect,

Dragon's Little Girl


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... you'll find a lot of great information here.


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 22, 2008)

Hellow my friend, enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 22, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Plenty of great info here, from physical to mental and everywhere in between!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, DLG.

Don't worry about the spectators, after a while you will be used to them, if you keep going to tournaments.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## myusername (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT, glad you stopped lurking and decided to join us. Look forward to your posts in the future. 

Just out of curiosity... Where you get the name Dragon's Little Girl from? Who's the dragon?


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome..


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT :rei:.  The only observing regards you need to worry about is your sensei and your own internal critic.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Dragon's Little Girl (Mar 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Welcome to MT, glad you stopped lurking and decided to join us. Look forward to your posts in the future.
> 
> Just out of curiosity... Where you get the name Dragon's Little Girl from? Who's the dragon?


 


:lol:


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 23, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the friendly forum


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey: Glad you decided to start posting!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello, welcome, and I like the name.

AoG


----------

